# Its official!



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

So It's official Our boy Dooney is now an ADBA Ch. We knew the minute he got his title but we got this in the mail to day. 







We are pretty excited, our first pup to show got his title not bad. He is going to be making a run for his Ace title. He got first and third his first two times on the track. We may try for UKC title as well. (sorry for the bad stack his rear angulation is not that bad)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Rudy, that is just awesome! Congratulations to you and Dooney.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks alot he was a bit of a suprise from to use we were not expecting much from him. He was just bought because we wanted a dog. And he has turned out nicely. Thank you..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rudy congrats to you and dooney


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

congratulations to both you and Dooney and I hope to see a post on his ACE in the future


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

congratulations!!! good for you both!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

JayHawk said:


> congratulations to both you and Dooney and I hope to see a post on his ACE in the future


Thanks to every body. Hope so to, we better start working on it before you guys get pulling.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats. Dooney is ACEs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats you guys


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! Much deserved CH title!!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations! That is awesome


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow he is stunning great job on the title and his amazing condition


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats Rudy! That is so exciting.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats Dooney YAY he is worth of being an ADBA CH for sure!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Rudy!! Way to go!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody.


davidfitness83 said:


> Wow he is stunning great job on the title and his amazing condition


It was fun but he us a pain to condition. No toy drive if its not live prey he could care less. Hand walking drag sled got us there. Now we have a mill good cause my big but can't walk him enough to get him even breathing hard any more. Any way thanks.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RUDY that is soooooo freakin awesome man, look at all those ribbons and the trophy, Dooney is a looker for sure and I know you will get his ACE soon enough. CONGRATS man


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Tye. He for that best in show at Cleburn tx last year hopefully help do well there this year at nationals. See you there.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> So It's official Our boy Dooney is now an ADBA Ch. We knew the minute he got his title but we got this in the mail to day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! AWESOME!! :woof: Very happy for you and Dooney! That is one good looking boy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh shoot yeah, he should do awesoe at Nationals, that will be Odie's first show, lol. And you will for sure see me there


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh I one it can't wait to see you lol guy in the ring. Well be thee. Thanks Bella.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't wait either, so exciting, and Stacia will be there to see what he does, glad Lance and I aren't in the same sex group, lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

A big Congrats to you!He's a good looking boy!:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!! Congrats you guys :woof: :woof: great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats huge news! congrats!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> I can't wait either, so exciting, and Stacia will be there to see what he does, glad Lance and I aren't in the same sex group, lol


yeah I want to see pics when you get him. Should be fun.

Thanks to every one.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love him, congrats!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great job. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! Much deserved!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Holy crap, Rudy! When did he finish? I'm tripping because its been 6 weeks and no certificate for Terra, but Dooney was already a CH when she finished and you just got his? LOL! I guess I should sit on my hands for a while. Anyway, congratulations my friend! Well earned.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He finished in April. That is what the date on it says. He finished first day in Kellyville.


----------



## kera5 (Jan 29, 2011)

congrats to you and Dooney


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks let's5.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> yeah I want to see pics when you get him. Should be fun.
> 
> Thanks to every one.


Oh for sure, you know I will overload you guys with pics


----------

